# x1900xtx support



## Celsi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello folks, 

after a short visit to the NVIDIA world I will return to ATI now with a x19000xtx. As I could see, Vers. 0.0.24 of ATI tool is still the latest stable version like it already was when I still owned my x800xt.
I like ATI-Tool, in fact this (and some picture quality issues) is the reason why I don´t like NV very much: The ATI Tool (Tested beta 12 with it) did not work well with my 78000gtx.#

So my x1900xtx should arrive at the end of next week, and I have some questions about the lastest beta (13?): How far does it support the x1900xtx ?

- Does overclocking work, are the clock values read and displayed correctly ?
- Does the temperature-based fan control work correctly ?
- Anything else I need to know about this version working with x1900xtx?

Thanks for any help!

Kind regards, Celsi


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 18, 2006)

as far as i know it has a support on X1900 cards.


----------



## Celsi (Feb 18, 2006)

giorgos th. said:
			
		

> as far as i know it has a support on X1900 cards.



Thanks, Giorgos

but I need to know exactly about the 2 upper issues I mentioned to plan my cooling hardware & strategy for a silent PC.

Thanks,
Celsi


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 18, 2006)

When i was using the ATI TOOL .24 version it seemed like a piece of cake with the adjustments and settings with the X800GTO that i had. Now that i've got the Sapphire X1900XT along with the BETA ATI TOOL it gives me problems. I would set the core/memory frequencies to 650/1550 just like i do with no problems in OVERDRIVE and it would have my monitor go out of sync when loading a game at overclock speeds using the 2d/3d detection. Also ATI TOOL has an issue where it trys to disable the OVERDRIVE 2d/3d function everytime you boot into windows where it suppose to just do it once and be done with it. When i first installed my X1900XT i didn't uninstall the .24 version of ATI TOOL so it wouldn't not only be incompatible, but i would get a sudden red screen at windows boot. Just by uninstalling the .24 ati tool version fixed that problem. I like the settings and the adjustments you can make with ATI TOOL, but it seems to me that it is still buggy and Wizzard still has some work do it. I hope this story helps, hehe.


----------

